# What. A. Day.



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

AM: Parent threatens to call cops unless I get my car's oil changed. What?

PM: Run into ex at Panera, spend rest of the day crying.

At least Quinnlee's infection is pretty much gone.

My head hurts and I feel incredibly lonely. I've cut myself off from my family (because my dad is a control freak who appears to be turning everyone against me) and I've been single for over a year now (not that I want to rush into anything).

On the plus side...

Getting ready to graduate from my ASN program.
I am getting 90's on my exams.
I am able to support myself.
I'm no longer dating a talentless douche that all my friends disapprove of.
I am no longer having nightmares every night.

How can so much be going right and wrong at the same time?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

*HUGS*!!!

Life can really be a clusterfluff, but congratulations on graduating and your achievements! And I'm glad Quinnlee is getting better.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh Southernsweet, I'm so sorry you had such a rough day! I am going through similar things right now, including hedgehog illness, and I sooooo feel you. If it helps at all, your comments to me about Ambrose have made me feel so much better when I have been anxious about what's wrong with him. I know I can't be the only one on this forum who really appreciates all that you do. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hedgie cuddles make any bad day better! *hugs*


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, that day certainly sounds like a load of poo. Sometimes this whole adult business of taking care of myself and adult relationships and all this nonsense can get so overwhelming, I can sympathize with what you are feeling. But just remember that being an adult means we can also choose who we fill our lives with (family, friends... and hedgies!)
Hang in there!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

How to make any day better, 

Step 1: Get cookies 
Step 2: Build a pillow fort (this part works best if you forget you are an adult) 
Step 3: Cuddle a hedgehog and eat cookies in the pillow fort (preferably while watching cartoons).

Good luck with everything.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks guys <3 I'm doing so much better now. Exercise, good sleep, classical music and.... new kittens! Make everything better  I can hardly wait, bringing my boys home tomorrow!

9 days til I move


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OHHH can we see pictures of the kitties?! 

So glad you're feeling better! You can come join my family  We're loud, and crazy and sometimes we fight but at the end of the day we have each others backs. And we happen to have room for more! We'll adopt you so long as you bring the kitties and cute hedgies


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

"To Thine Own Self Be True!" These are the truest words ever written. Life can be challenging at times but if life is easy, then you are not living it. It's something I realized when I reached the point in my life where I have seen more sunrises than I have left and I am glad that I have always lived life the fullest. I know that from all the aches and pains I have every morning when I awake from motorcycle crashes both on the street and racing. 

Take your father in stride and remember that no matter what he loves you and wants what is best for you. My son is 25 and we have had a strained relationship for many years and even though we seldom talk, he knows I love him. One day I hope we will be close again.

Your mentioning of your ex is my biggest fear for my daughter who is 10. Being a dad and ex law enforcement, I'm very protective. When I see her in the back seat in the rearview mirror every morning as I am taking her to school and then the shovel hanging on the wall of the garage, I'm hoping I don't have to dig a very big hole one day.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

I know how you feel dear! Life can be rough sometimes. I can tell you from experience that sometimes it gets worse before it gets better. But it does, indeed, get better. I went from the lowest point in my life to happily married, not at all depressed, settled, and content in under a year. Keep your head up and never forget there are always people, and hedgies, that love you!


----------

